# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  December 2010



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2010)

*News only - 
please post comments elsewhere.*

*Thanks for your help in making this "news only" system work.*​
<a href="http://is.gd/ip4Wt">*Wanna build trainee shacks in Petawawa?*</a> _".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) - #HQ1368A9- Construct Training  Accommodation Facility, Petawawa, Ontario.  The work includes, but is  not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision  and equipment necessary for the construction of a 3 story, 96 room  training accommodation building .... The *estimated cost for this  opportunity is in the order of $13,687,000.00* .... The tender closing  date is: January 20, 2011.  The tender closing time is: 14:00 hours,  local time ...."_

<a href="http://is.gd/ip4NG">*How about a big naval building in Esquimalt?*</a> _".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) - #HQ43604A- FMF Cape Breton - Phase IV, CANTASS Area, Esquimalt, British Columbia.  The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for construction of new areas and renovation of existing areas of the FMF Cape Breton facility, Esquimalt, British Columbia .... The *estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $6,031,000.00* .... The tender closing date is: January 11, 2011  The tender closing time is: 14:00 hours, local time ...."_

*Who wants to run a Forward Operating Location (FOL) at Inuvik?*:  _".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has established Forward Operating Locations (FOL) within Northwest Territories for the purpose of military deployment into the Canadian north. These locations are intended for occupation by the military on short notice for discontinuous periods during peacetime, and as necessary during civil or military emergencies. The Inuvik FOL contains hangars to store six fighter jets, is capable of housing 220 personnel and has a full kitchen. The FOL site has three buildings heated with fuel oil or propane. The personnel accommodations building (PAB) has six main furnace/ heating systems. There is an equipment building which houses equipment for the DND mechanics, supply, engineering, firefighters and mobile support equipment operators. There are various air handling units throughout the buildings. The site also has two back up generator systems.  The Contractor will provide all labour, materials, tools, equipment, transportation and supervision necessary to secure, monitor and maintain the Inuvik FOL at a continual state of readiness and operability for DND occupation by providing some or all of the following services based on the mode of operation.  The Contractor will conduct the majority of Work required between the hours of 0800 and 1600 hours each Working day or as otherwise directed. ...."_

*Close quarter battle/airborne/recce practice zone, desert+urban, for ~150 folks*:  _".... Vendor Name and Address:  MATRIX INTERNATIONAL SECURITY, TRAINING, & INTELLIGENCE CENTER, 122 WILL ROGERS RD. BLDG. 1166, ROSWELL New Mexico, United States, 88203.  Nature of Requirements:  SIMULATION TRAINING FOR THE DEPARTMENT OF NATIONAL DEFENCE …. REQUIREMENT:  The Department of National Defence (DND) requires a training centre that encompasses ground live-fire and simulation training areas offering the possibility of conducting Direct Action, Reconnaissance, Surveillance, Airmobile and Airborne operations in an arid, complex terrain construct and urban terrain simultaneously. The training centre shall also offer live fire static ranges (short and long distance), Close Quarter Battle (CQB) ranges, Dud producing ammunition ranges, Contact ranges, Live fire driving ranges and Live fire village-like compounds.  The training centre shall be available for the training exercise in January 2011 for approximately 150 personnel. The facility shall offer accommodations, logistical support services and training support when required ...."_

<a href="http://is.gd/ip5by">*CF needs portable chopper landing pads for those hard-to-land-in spaces:*</a> <em>".... The Department of National Defence, 1 Wing, has a requirement for the provisions of eight ( 8 ) man portable Helicopter Landing Pads to support the Canadian Forces (CF) tactical aviation operations in austere areas .... The objective of this acquisition is to obtain man-portable, helicopter landing pads capability that will reduce environmental damage to aircraft, improve operational performance and increase safety .... The deliverables must be received no later than March 31, 2011 ...."</em>

<a href="http://is.gd/ip5gj">*How do we play with sleep & light cycles (and <em>maybe</em> give them melatonin) to help folks work & live better in the Arctic?*</a> "<em>.... The Department of National Defence, Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, Ontario has a requirement for a contractor to provide service for conducting a research and development literature review and a Gap Analysis on circadian interventions. The contractor will also review DRDC's scientific literature manuscripts prior to submission for publication ...."</em> More in Statement of Work <a href="http://milnewsca.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/sow-circadian-int-arctic-sow-pw-tor-224-5496-u000-e.pdf">here</a> (PDF), and a bit more on the topic here (via etools.ch metasearch engine) and here (via allplus.com metasearch engine).

*Buying mannequins as targets…..*:  _".... The Department of National DEFENCE (DND) has a requirement for a quantity of 4000 Mannequin Targets (NSN: 6920-01-449-7224) …. Government Contracts Regulations Exception and Limited Tendering Reason:  The sole source justification is based on the absence of competition for technical reasons and the goods can only be supplied by the proposed contractor and no alternative or substitute exists …. Proposed Contractor:  Lockheed Martin Canada Inc., 3001 Solandt Road, Kanata, Ontario, K2K 2M8, Canada ...."_

*.... and seeking mannequins as simulators*:  _".... The Department of National DEFENCE has a requirement for the supply of eight ( 8 ) Human Mannequin Simulators …. for delivery to Petawawa, Ontario with user training for up to six (6) persons. The requirement also includes an irrevocable option to purchase up to thirty (30) additional quantities and optional items within five (5) years after contract award. The delivery must be on or before 31st March 2011.  Delivery Date: 01/12/2010 ...."_

<a href="http://is.gd/ip52x">*Tents, anyone?*</a> <em>".... The Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Base Gagetown, in Oromocto, New Brunswick, has a requirement for the supply and delivery of a quantity of 200, 3 person 3 season tents to weather light snow, heavy rains and wind, plus work in hot climates .... Maximum packed weight must not exceed 5 lbs. including fly.  Delivery of all tents is preferred by February 18, 2011 and absolutely no later than March 31, 2011 ...."</em>


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2010)

What are the snack cakes of choice at 8 Wing Trenton and CFB Petawawa?  See attached.

And why can they get Chocolate 1/2 Moons (or as I called them in my youth, Lune-Moons) in Pet, but not here in Ontario?   :'(


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2010)

*Someone hired to review an internal audit of CC150 Polaris contract*:  _".... DND requires professional services for the provision of subject matter expertise to perform an independent review of the CRS (Chief Review Services) audit of the CC150 Polaris contract to validate specific findings, compare them to standard commercial aviation operations and make recommendations to resolve disputes concerning audit conclusions …. Sole Source Justification is supported by the following:  The AVCON Group is the only known person or firm that possesses all of the essential qualifications. As such, and according to Government of Canada Contracting Policy, Section 10.2.1 (d) the proposed contractor is the only person or firm capable of performing the contract.  The Department of National Defence intends to award a contract to the AVCON Group. All tasks and deliverables must be completed by March 31, 2011....."_  More on DND’s Chief Review Services branch here.

*Help spotting radio signals (to counter IEDs?)*:  _".... The National Research Council Canada (NRC) has a requirement to acquire Simplex Tempset Cable. This system consists of a variety of Commercial off the Shelf(COTS) components and is used to detect, locate and identify electronic signals from devices such as radios, cellular phones and other electronic equipment. The system is used by the Canadian Forces to protect troops and support operations in a variety of operational theatres including Afghanistan.  The Commercial off the Shelf (COTS) equipment used in this system has been tested and proven to be compatible with all other equipment in the system. This compatibility includes but is not limited to power consumption, physical dimensions, signal interconnect, vulnerability to vibration, and thermal considerations. All this equipment is specifically designed to integrate with one another. This equipment is designed to be compatible within a manufacturer's product line only ....  Estimated Cost: $100,005.00 …. Proposed Contractor:  Dafocom Solutions Inc., 2000 Thurston Drive #7, Ottawa, Ontario …. "_

*We’re buying Panasonic tough laptops (but willing to give others at least a chance)*:  _".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to replace its aging fleet of semi-ruggedized data terminals used within their Land Forces tactical vehicles. The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government's intention to award a contract for these goods to Panasonic Canada Inc. Before awarding a contract, however, the government would like to provide other suppliers with the opportunity to demonstrate that they are capable of satisfying the requirements set out in this Notice, by submitting a statement of capabilities during the 15 calendar day posting period .... The Department of National Defence acquired the Panasonic Toughbooks through a competitive procurement process. The operational requirement led to the engineering of Army Combat Vehicles to accommodate the semi-ruggedized laptops. The engineering process resulted in the installation of a Data Terminal Modification Installation Kit (DTMIK) vehicle docking station, and a Data Terminal Power Unit (DTPU) power supply for the Toughbooks in more than 1400 Army Combat Vehicles.  The DTIMK and DTPU in conjunction with the Panasonic Toughbook© CF30 have been tested and integrated into the Land Command Support System (LCSS) by being specifically engineered (fit/form) and tested to meet Land Forces operational requirements for example, MIL STD 810G, Crash Hazard and Ballistic Shock and MIL-STD 461F ground Army test methods. The solution has been accepted as the SR2 LCSS Data Terminal baseline and fielded in approximately 1400 Land Forces tactical vehicles across Canada and in theatre of operations such as Afghanistan …."_

*Starches in pouches*:  _".... The following items are required for the production of an operational meal pack for Canadian Forces Personnel serving overseas as well as in Canada.

Item 1 Onion Mashed Potatoes Quantity 100 002 packets.
Delivery 5 September to 9 September, 2011.

Item 2 Mexican Rice Quantity 100 002 packets.
Delivery 5 September to 9 September, 2011.

Item 3 Chicken Rice Quantity 133 336 packets.
Delivery 5 September to 9 September, 2011. ...."_


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2010)

Remember, you read it here first  ;D
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97972/post-998430.html#msg998430 (4th item)



> "It’s got a grounded 747 with no engine, fake villages that can be stocked with speakers of unfamiliar languages, and 300,000 acres of some of the most Afghanistan-like desert-and-mountain terrain that money can buy.
> 
> And next month, the training camp built upon a decommissioned army base in New Mexico will be taken over by about 150 visiting special-operations soldiers from north of the border.
> 
> ...


More from the _Globe & Mail _here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2010)

*More calls for projects to beef up Canadian security thru technology*:  _".... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) has announced a Call for Proposals under the federal government's Public Security Technical Program (PSTP). The Centre for Security Science (CSS) coordinates public security investments in science and technology (S&T) on behalf of Public Safety Canada, Department of National Defence (DND), and over 20 other federal government departments that are party to the PSTP Memorandum of Understanding (MOU). PSTP's mission is "to strengthen Canada's ability to prepare for, prevent, respond to, and recover from high-consequence public safety and security events by employing S&T as a strategic enabler and lead investment for the federal government's public safety and security agenda".  These investments encompass a broad range of subject matter and are currently organized into four domains:
1. Defeat Chemical, Biological, Radiological/Nuclear, and Explosives (CBRNE) Threats;
2. Critical Infrastructure Protection (CIP);
3. Surveillance, Intelligence and Interdiction (SII); and
4. Emergency Management Systems and Interoperability (EMSI). ...."_  More details (including research priorities) in attached bid document.

*Wanted:  2 x 8-wheel ATVs for CFB Cold Lake (and maybe more)*:  _".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to purchase two (2) Amphibious, 8 Wheeled All Terrain Vehicles and other related items in accordance with Purchase Description for Light Multi-Purpose 8 Wheeled, Amphibious Gasoline Engine Vehicle, dated July 2010.  An option is included to purchase two (2) additional Amphibious, 8 Wheeled All Terrain Vehicles and other related items to be exercised within twelve (12) months from the effective date of the contract. ...."_

*What are your qualifications for selling the CF some Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats?*:  _".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement to select a Contractor for the Construction of seven (7) RHIBs and seven trailers, with a potential option for ten (10) more .... This SOIQ (Statement of Interest and Qualification) is issued to pre-qualify respondents before the issuance of a Request For Proposal (RFP). Only respondents that meet all the mandatory requirements as shown in the attached Evaluation Criteria and are so advised by the Contracting Authority will receive the RFP and be invited to submit their bid in reply to the RFP .... This SOIQ is not a call for Tenders nor a Request For Proposals...."_


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2010)

*Let’s try that again with the pre-qualification for the Close Combat Vehicle (CCV), shall we?**:  ".... Canada is concerned that respondent(s) of SOIQ W6508-10CC01/E may have been disadvantaged by SOIQ W6508-10CC01/D evaluation information, provided by Canada, in advance of the release of SOIQ W6508-10CC01/E.  It is Canada's intention to have a process offering maximum opportunity for suppliers to participate in this procurement in a fair environment. Therefore, another qualification process is being offered to potential suppliers for the Close Combat Vehicle Project.  This process will not cancel or supersede SOIQ W6508-10CC01/E.  The current CCV Pre-Qualified Bidders list posted on MERX since October 7, 2010 is still valid. These Pre-Qualified Bidders will not be required to resubmit response(s) for any vehicles that Canada has already qualified. ...."  More on the CCV project here.

Researching better ways to make better decisions in complex environments.:  ".... The System of Systems Section at DRDC Valcartier is interested in extending the current capability of military analysts, strategic advisors, and decision makers to understand complex situations and develop comprehensive strategies to effectively influence complex adaptive systems such as insurgencies.  Complexity arises when a set of interacting systems (Systems of Systems) are intertwined into a web that exhibits circular causation - closed loops of cause and effect that transcend a linear chain of explanations (Dörner, 1996; Qudrat-Ullah, Spector, & Davidsen, 2008; Rousseau, 2003).  According to Herbert Simon (1982), humans lack sufficient knowledge and are limited in their computational skills to fully comprehend highly complex problems. Understanding complexity is problematic and renders decision making sub-optimal. The limited capacity of perception due to its selective nature, distortions in memory and the inability to process information in a simultaneous manner all contribute to constraining the understanding of complexity (Hogart 1987). In order to support sensemaking and decision making in complex situations, ways to augment cognitive processing capabilities of CF through selection, training, technological support, and teaming are explored.  In this context, a research program involving up to 6 experiments will aim to better characterize the various factors that make complex dynamic systems so difficult to understand and which limit a decision maker's (or a team's) ability to influence that system without provoking unintended side-effects. DRDC Valcartier has developed the complex decision making (CODEM) experimental platform for the purpose of this research program ...."

Sole source for Phalanx ship gun spare parts.:  ".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for establishing a Supply Arrangement to procure spare parts, unique to supporting the Phalanx Close-In Weapon System (CIWS) Naval Gun System, used on the IROQUOIS, HALIFAX, and PROTECTEUR Class Ships. The awarding of contracts under the Supply Arrangement will be for a period of five years .... For technical reasons, the goods can only be supplied by the proposed supplier, Raytheon Canada Limited, and no alternative or substitute exists. Raytheon Canada Limited of Calgary, Alberta has agreements in place with Raytheon Missile Systems and General Dynamics Armament and Technical  Products Inc., to provide the required technical data, materiel, and test capabilities to ensure Canada receives the proper support for the Phalanx systems ...."

Ceremonial odds and ends:  Swords for the sailors and accoutrements for those having to carry flags and unit colours.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

Wanted:  someone to build a new training and accommodation (almost 100 bedrooms) facility worth almost $16 million at CFB Edmonton.

Wanted:  someone to build a $6.2 million range control shack for CFB Suffield.

Wanted:  "forty eight (48) GARMIN GPSMAP 60cx Handheld Global Positioning Systems (GPS)"

Wanted:  airplane seats that can be attached to pallets, which can be loaded onto planes for temporary passenger seating capability.


----------



## TCBF (22 Dec 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  airplane seats that can be attached to pallets, which can be loaded onto planes for temporary passenger seating capability.



- Ya see that, Tony? We ARE just 'self-loading cargo' as far as the air force is concerned!


----------

